# Stihl BG 86 C-E



## XSKIER (Nov 7, 2013)

I see the new hand held blowers have the HD2 air filters! How bout ya?


----------



## eiklj (Nov 15, 2013)

I wonder if older units can be retrofitted to a new HD filter? Mine could use one.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 16, 2013)

I did notice the base and cover are slightly different, but all of the BGs and SHs at the dealer were current, no direct comparison to the old. I suppose I could haul my old SH in there and compare?


----------



## eiklj (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll have to check it out.


----------



## knothole (Nov 27, 2013)

Just bought one yesterday. Seems like a well built piece. Has plenty of power too. DO like the air filter!.


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 27, 2013)

knothole said:


> Just bought one yesterday. Seems like a well built piece. Has plenty of power too. DO like the air filter!.


NICE!!!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 27, 2013)

Glad to hear they finally improved them. The old ones were pretty pathetic. Especially given that they are intended to blow lots of dust and debris.


----------



## knothole (Nov 29, 2013)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Glad to hear they finally improved them. The old ones were pretty pathetic. Especially given that they are intended to* blow lots of dust and debris*.



They do blow lots of snow too, great way to quickly clean off the truck. It starts so quick and easy that it's as quick to use it for snow removal as a brush.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 29, 2013)

I use my bg 86 with a gutter clean out tube to make sure the gutters stay clean during fall wood burning season. Just so sparks from the chimney won't have any fuel to find. 

For snow duty I bust out the Redmax backpack. It pretty much replaces a snow brush and shovel. Even busts up glazed over pack several inches deep.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anyone figure out if the HD2 filter can be used on older models? If so do you have the part#?


----------



## LowVolt (Nov 4, 2014)

PICS?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I did see one with the HD2 at the dealer and it won't work on mine


----------



## CR888 (Nov 4, 2014)

Stihl really got them handheld blowers right HD or not. l have a BG56 which is not the prograde BG86 and it gets used daily mon-fri for about an hour or so each day. It gets no nice treatment (no warm up) just straight to WOT as soon as it starts and has been with us now for over 3 years. lt is still on its original spark plug and the only part that has been replaced was the foam air filter....which it really did not need. l would buy this model again and as they are half the price of the Bg86 l think they are great value considering they have the same clambshell engine. l like clambshells for certain applications. l would love to know from a stihl tech what the reason is for a slight power increase in the 86 over the 56. l bet that you could make a 56 perform the same as an 86 with a simple ignition module swap. lts not neccessary as the 56 runs great.....but my CAD NEEDS to know!


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi

The reason for the slight power increase between the BG 56 ang BG 86 is the Max. RPM at full throttle.

Max. permissible speed with nozzle on BG 56 is 6800 rpm.
Max. permissible speed with nozzle on BG 86 is 7200 rpm.

The ignition modules between these two units are different too.
Ignition Module BG 56 is 4241 400 1302.
Ignition Module BG 86 is 4241 400 1307.

I hope this helps you a little bit.


----------

